# Tumor problem with my golldfish



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

My Goldfish dory is developed more tumors. I have her for 4 years this is not good. Pleases look at the photos and tell me what to do.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Goldfish Illnesses
see tumor&furunculosis.
Hope this helps,good lick with your goldfish.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks you very much


----------

